# Day camp problems...



## JLNorthGA (Jun 22, 2013)

We're renting our facility out to a theatrical day camp.

The kids are doing a lot of arts projects. Regretfully one of the things they have done was make a painting.
Unfortunately, their easel was the floor... with no drop cloth. It is a concrete floor. It has paint splashes on it in places, but nothing like this.
You can see the rectangle where the canvas was and all the paint blobs and splatters around where it was.

Should I write it off or what? This is a fairly large rental in terms of community exposure (but not that much in money).

Thanks.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 22, 2013)

Most paint now a days are water based if you catch it in time you should be able to get it off with alot of water a lot of dawn and a nice hard bristel broom. We recently had a paint spill a couple of days ago and did this exact same thing.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe with a scraper. It is acrylic paint for canvas and is now quite hard.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 22, 2013)

What type of concrete floor? Is it mostly smooth? Go to a paint department, you can get an acid etcher which would take some up, if you wanted something less harsh, there are some other cleaning options. Ymmv depending on what kind of mess it is


Via tapatalk


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 22, 2013)

I would charge them for the clean up. It sounds like they didn't even make an attempt to keep paint off of your floor, which shows a total lack of respect for your venue. They should have seen what was happening pretty quickly and stopped it while they took measures to clean it up, or ask for help cleaning it up. Then asked for a drop cloth if they didn't have one available to them. A little paint is excusable as an accident, and accidents happen, no big deal. But there is no excuse for it to build up over a period of time without corrective actions being taken.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 22, 2013)

Which area(s) of the building was paint found on the concrete in?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 22, 2013)

well if its dried then hot water and soap is out, you will have to scrape it clean up the scraps then actetone it. If that doesn't work then I would call out a sandblasting company and charge them for the blasting. Also if kids from the day camp are still there part of theatre is cleanup get them kids to learn one of the key elements


----------



## venuetech (Jun 23, 2013)

looks like household ammonia can be used to clean acrylic off of non porous surfaces. That and a floor scraper, Be sure to get lots of ventilation going, ammonia can be hazardous. You might be able to talk with them about the costs and man hours for cleanup and hopefully you can come to an agreement. Next year's contract should spell the paint policy out. They are lucky kids did not step in the blobs of paint and then track it out across the carpet in the lobby. (small voice of experience)

search "remove acrylic paint"


----------



## Tex (Jun 24, 2013)

I worked a summer camp a few years ago at a community college and the kids spilled paint on a concrete sidewalk. I bought this (along with several other products to try) at the local Dollar Tree. I was surprised at how well it worked and how cheap it was. Worth a try...
Bulk LA's Totally Awesome All-Purpose Cleaner, 20 oz. at DollarTree.com


----------



## 65535 (Jul 8, 2013)

There are some very good relatively safe and environmentally not too terrible paint cleaners that when used with a stiff brush work wonders in getting off even stubborn paint. Using a steel brush and Goof-Off I've been able to get week old silver and black spray paints off of rough sidewalk concrete.

I should also mention avoid acid and sandblasting as they are going to damage your concrete, which would be a last case scenario in my opinion.


----------



## ack (Jul 8, 2013)

And I only say this because you have gotten some actual advice already:

JLNorthGA said:


> We're renting our facility out to a theatrical day camp.




If you start doing dance recitals I can re-post this.


----------

